# Tips on EQ-ing your guitar signal



## filipe200x (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello brothers! Just wish to share with you this piece of article i've read in a magazine about how to EQ your guitar signal with maestry. 

" EQ-ing:

Don't believe the people that say you have to record _flat_ (w/out processing). _Flat_ is the same as hospital food: you can eat it, but it sucks! Place an EQ after your microphone preamp and give an extra flavor to your sound.
Instead of following the masses about what is good or bad, i came up with a list to show you how you can relate your guitar with an equalisation.

---------------------------------------------------
20-55hz -- Rare to use, but who knows?
---------------------------------------------------
55-100hz -- The body of the bass. Can be your best friend or worst enemy.
---------------------------------------------------
100-150hz -- The lowest that a 6-string can reach.
---------------------------------------------------
150-250hz -- It can cause noise, but it also gives you a thick sound.
---------------------------------------------------
250-350hz -- Can work, but it's kinda muddy.
---------------------------------------------------
340-650hz -- Where the mids of the guitar fit in. Very important.
---------------------------------------------------
700-900hz -- It's the butter of the guitar. Nothing spectacular, just mids.
---------------------------------------------------
900-1.7khz -- The most rocking area. It can hurt, if necessary.
---------------------------------------------------
1.7k-2.2khz -- Here is where your right choice begins.
---------------------------------------------------
2.2k-3.1khz -- More attack, a little more presence.
---------------------------------------------------
3.2k-4.2khz -- Even more attack and presence, the treble that stands out.
---------------------------------------------------
4.3k-7khz -- Where distortion begins to fry and your clean timbre stands out.
---------------------------------------------------
7k-9khz -- The end of the timbre. Choose careful to avoid problems.
---------------------------------------------------
9k-15khz -- Where the air starts and sometimes the noise grows. Dangerous.
---------------------------------------------------
15k-25khz -- Never say never. Or maybe...?
---------------------------------------------------"


So guys, this is the piece of the article i wanted to share with you. The main help it gave to me was to put some use in the eq of my pod, which i never got a good use from. 
Although i still don't know exactly how the eq works in a deep level, and how to make the total most of it, this article helped me start messing around with it with some little knowledge.
Personally i'd recomend messing with the 1.7k-2.2khz and the 2.2k-3.1khz. 
The first really helps to define your notes better when you're using a lot of distortion, and the second gives your pick more attack, which on the pod some amps lack it.


----------



## SomeChump (Apr 12, 2010)

This is a very good guide, especially to a beginner to recording. Would I be out of line to suggest a sticky? Very nice man.


----------



## DespoticOrder (Mar 6, 2011)

Woah hey! Can you link me to this whole guide?? I think its the one I've been looking for. I had it saved, but i had to reformat... I've been searching for hours to find it again, but I can't remember the name of it or the guy that made it! Thanks if you can help!


----------



## TimSE (Mar 6, 2011)

very much worthy of a sticky i think  its totally getting a bookmark for me even as a handy ref point


----------



## AlucardXIX (Mar 6, 2011)

Excellent! Should definitely help people who are new.


----------



## danieluber1337 (Mar 6, 2011)

Slipperman's Recording Distorted Guitars From Hell

There's the article. It's really informative.. and a hilarious read, this dude is passionate xD


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 7, 2011)

It's already a sticky.... Slippermans guide is stickied above...


----------



## tr0n (Mar 7, 2011)

The OP wasn't actually quoting from Slipperman's guide. It looks like it is and I thought it was too but look and you'll see it's not.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Mar 7, 2011)

Now if only I could get one of these cheat sheets for metal drum mixing...


----------



## Gemmeadia (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice post! I just EQ to what sounds good and it works for me


----------

